# NZ Fantasy



## volit (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey everyone.
I've been all around lately and am back in my home country. I recently retrained to be a paramedic and am getting to work in the oilfields of Alberta.

That being said, after my failed experiment in England I have been itching to go somewhere and make it work. I am an outdoors guy and everything seemed to match after my first round of research.

I got an email from Immigration NZ stating they were looking for Paramedics as part of their shortage list. That being said I do not pass the points indicator as my education level is not equivalent in NZ. Is it worth applying for SMC or filling out an EOI regardless, due to the influx of outbound immigrants and perhaps gap in Paramedics?

Just in the research stages for now and I appreciate your help. I'd rather try here first than pay $150 to NZQA if I can.


----------

